# White Seat Edging Cracking and Delaminating



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello fellow owners, I don't post here very much but I would love some feedback.

I have Dec 2019 Model 3 with a white interior, twenty-eight thousand miles and the edge trimming on my driver's seat is delaminating.

Has anyone had this problem? I've never had this problem on any car except my Tesla many with over a hundred thousand miles on them. Tesla is trying to say it's normal wear. If people could post pictures if they have higher mileage cars with white interior it would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveJT (Mar 24, 2021)

Don't despair. A leather/vinyl restoration service can fix that quickly and easily. My Tesla was older with gray seats, but a mobile service truck came to my house and had my seats looking like new in no time. Car dealerships use them all the time. Here's the link to the one that I used. It will give you an idea of what they do and help you find a company in your area. https://www.fibrenew.com/palmbay/ Meanwhile, I have been keeping my Model 3 white seats clean with cheap, unscented baby wipes from Walmart. It literally takes about 30 seconds per seat. So far, so great. Good luck.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My white seats are 1 1/2 years older with 80K miles and still look pristine. Not sure what the difference might be.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

adam m said:


> Hello fellow owners, I don't post here very much but I would love some feedback.
> 
> I have Dec 2019 Model 3 with a white interior, twenty-eight thousand miles and the edge trimming on my driver's seat is delaminating.
> 
> ...


I have the same thing starting @ 92k miles.

I just rubbed this into my seat this week and it seems to be holding up pretty well so far.

Bright White Pigmented Finish to Restore Leather or Vinyl Upholstery (rubnrestore.com)


----------

